# Are Tip & Donation Jars for Vendors legal?



## AnitaB (Jun 3, 2013)

A lady (and I'm not divulging any other info) that is a frequent vendor has a tip jar on her table. Is that even legal?


----------



## 100%Natural (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm not sure about the legalities of having a tip jar on the table, but the tackiness level of doing that should be!


----------



## innerdiva73 (Jun 3, 2013)

I think its kind of distasteful but thats just my opinion.


----------



## mel z (Jun 3, 2013)

Don't know about legality, but maybe more info would be helpful.

What is the tip jar for? Was it stated? Is it for a samples the vendor hands out, is it for a child in need, a family in need, for the dog pound, etc....


----------



## pamielynn (Jun 3, 2013)

Maybe- MAYBE -if it's a food vendor for a kid's thing (Band or Scouts). But, "buy my stuff AND tip me". NO.


----------



## AnitaB (Jun 3, 2013)

I kind of agree wth you guys on the tip jar. I could never ever do somethng lke that. (Opps my I's are mis-behaving today). But a donation jar for a needy cause I could see. Her article did state that she was very successful in her soapmaking, whatever that REALLY means?!? I don't know....


----------



## 100%Natural (Jun 3, 2013)

AnitaB said:


> I kind of agree wth you guys on the tip jar. I could never ever do somethng lke that. (Opps my I's are mis-behaving today). But a donation jar for a needy cause I could see. Her article did state that she was very successful in her soapmaking, whatever that REALLY means?!? I don't know....



Self proclamations don't count..lol.


----------



## pamielynn (Jun 3, 2013)

Where's the article? I'd love to read it, too.


----------



## AnitaB (Jun 3, 2013)

I can't seem to fnd t now. All I can remember is a blog, her name is Nona, has 5 or 6 kids and homeschools them. I thnk she's in Pennsylvania. As soon as I find it I'll post it.


----------



## meeplesoap (Jun 3, 2013)

If the tip jar is for the others, that's a bit weird but okay. If the tip jar is for her, that's beyond tacky and tells me that she needs to increase her prices because she's trying to nickel and dime her customers (literally!) to pad her bottom line.... when her markup is supposed to do that for her.


----------



## lisamaliga (Jun 6, 2013)

I guess everybody wants to be tipped! Check these out! [The Send Lance Bass to Space Tip Jar really got me laughing.] http://www.collegehumor.com/pictures/gallery/6881813/the-13-most-convincing-tip-jars-ever


----------



## AnitaB (Jun 8, 2013)

lisamaliga said:


> I guess everybody wants to be tipped! Check these out! [The Send Lance Bass to Space Tip Jar really got me laughing.] http://www.collegehumor.com/pictures/gallery/6881813/the-13-most-convincing-tip-jars-ever




There's some good ones!  I can't find the original posting. I think it has been taken down. I really wanted you guys to read it.


----------

